# Your thoughts on Junghans watches



## yourdudeness080 (Jan 6, 2011)

I really like the Max Bill Chronoscope, for 2k on a modified ETA7750 is a little expensive considering similar offering by let's say
Frederique Constant or even Longines.

Anyone owns a Junghans? Ive never seen them in the flesh so I can't comment regarding their value and craftsmanship.

I'm looking for a similar model to this on a lower price, any suggestions?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Checked the already existing threads ?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I had one for a while and it was very nice. A unique dress (mostly for me), watch that you don't see every day. 

The curved crystal is sweet, but it is acrylic and not saphhire is that is important to you. 

Otherwise, it was light, very comfortable, accurate, and complimented most of what I worn very well, especially the white dialed version.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Junghans used to be the largest manufacturer of personal timepieces in the world. Not the Swiss, not the Japanese, but Junghans of Germany. Still today, they are the largest manufacturer of timepieces in Germany. If you look into their history, their credentials speak for themselves and are second to none. This without all of the marketing hype that accompanies other brands like Breitling and Omega for example. You're not producing that much product for that long if you're not doing something right.

Their watches are very nicely built and the attention to details is there. Not trendy styles but thoughtful ones that will look good 100 years from now. They are based off of their vintage cues from the past (hence the usage of acrylic), and that vintage styling is largely the draw for Junghans offerings.


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

If you want a chronograph at a lower price, Junkers is probably the best at getting the Junghans look. 
If you just want a lower priced Junghans, they do a very nice automatic at 38mm without chronograph function. A simple google will find it. Junghans Max Bill Automatic.


----------



## yourdudeness080 (Jan 6, 2011)

Nokie said:


> I had one for a while and it was very nice. A unique dress (mostly for me), watch that you don't see every day.
> 
> The curved crystal is sweet, but it is acrylic and not saphhire is that is important to you.
> 
> Otherwise, it was light, very comfortable, accurate, and complimented most of what I worn very well, especially the white dialed version.


Thank you, seems unique indeed, a watch of great taste to compliment any wardrobe. Really digging it, why you sold yours? any idea of a right price to obtain one preloved?


----------



## yourdudeness080 (Jan 6, 2011)

CM HUNTER said:


> Junghans used to be the largest manufacturer of personal timepieces in the world. Not the Swiss, not the Japanese, but Junghans of Germany. Still today, they are the largest manufacturer of timepieces in Germany. If you look into their history, their credentials speak for themselves and are second to none. This without all of the marketing hype that accompanies other brands like Breitling and Omega for example. You're not producing that much product for that long if you're not doing something right.
> 
> Their watches are very nicely built and the attention to details is there. Not trendy styles but thoughtful ones that will look good 100 years from now. They are based off of their vintage cues from the past (hence the usage of acrylic), and that vintage styling is largely the draw for Junghans offerings.


Thank you for the information I really appreciate it, seems enough of a pedigree for snobs and non snobs on Junghans


----------



## yourdudeness080 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lucible said:


> If you want a chronograph at a lower price, Junkers is probably the best at getting the Junghans look.
> If you just want a lower priced Junghans, they do a very nice automatic at 38mm without chronograph function. A simple google will find it. Junghans Max Bill Automatic.


True the junkers have killer looking pieces any idea on quality? again, never seen one of those around just what I've seen over the internet


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

yourdudeness080 said:


> True the junkers have killer looking pieces any idea on quality? again, never seen one of those around just what I've seen over the internet


I dare to say that the quality and overall finish of Junkers watches, including the decoration of the movements, is not on par with Junghans, especially not when focussed on Max Bill design.
Valid for Erhard Junghans as well


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes, Junkers clearly aren't of the same quality as Junghans but that is reflected in the price. With that difference in price in mind, they're generally established as fairly decent value for money and reliable watches.


----------



## WimA (Jan 16, 2014)

If you are ok with quartz you can get the dugena dessau chrono at about 1/10th the price! Main difference (IMHO) is the longer lugs on the dugena.

Also note that dugena is not producing a 'rip off' of the junghans design. They have actually been producing this style of watch (bauhaus inspired) as long as junghans has...

Sadly, I don't own nor have handled either watch. If you decide to get one, post a review!


----------



## Splinter Faction (Feb 23, 2013)

Pardon me if I repeat myself, but I'll take any chance to say how much I love my Max Bill handwound. It's one of those rare items that just grows in my affection more and more with the passage of time. It is, you might say, a palpable example of the virtues of minimalist design, as each part of the design becomes increasingly appealing with additional scrutiny. Also, I was happy that mine arrived in absolutely perfect condition--no flawed numbers, no specks on the hands or dial, etc., etc. That should be a small matter, but increasingly I find that it is more rare than one might expect, at least in the humble price range I occupy. I'm definitely a fan.


----------



## stanislav (Feb 3, 2008)

i have the white manual 34 mm Max, love the ss mirror hands, the dial, the numbers,the acrylic, the crown, the winding 
can't take it off, orion 33, rolex explorer 36 mm, grand seiko 9F can't take their turn yet
i have it on a brown shell cordovan


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Wearing my Chronoscope today and tomorrow 'cos I'm on a business trip, so need summat pretty to brighten up the Luxembourg weather.

I'm very positive about the Max Bill Chronoscope, having lived with mine since last September. The looks and provenance speak for themselves, and the acrylic dome is part and parcel of the Max Bill "look" so no apologies for that. Nor for the heartstopping case back with its Max Bill signature. Nor for the myriad details that keeps me discovering more and more everytime I glance at it.

So I'll stick to the subject of value:

I'm unsure why you'd consider $2,000 expensive for an ETA Valjoux 7750 watch, unless you're saying that there're Swiss alternatives for the same or a little more money? And it's true that with the less prestigious Swiss brands (such as Longines and Frederique Constant) $2,000 gets you a lot. There may be other Swiss unknowns that offer the same movement at a lower price still, but I'm unable to name one off the top of my head, so I'd say $2,000 is the base price for *any* Valjoux 7750 chrono. And even in Germany the likes of Stowa likewise charge ca. $2,000 for their 7750 chronograph wares.

But the same Valjoux 7750 movement ("modified for uncompromised performance" yadda yadda yadda) has long been used in premium brand watches such as Omega, TAG Heuer, IWC and the like for years, only they charge twice or three times the price. So is $2,000 a lot for a 7750 watch? Or is it that $4,000+ is way too much? Your choice.

Last point: I went with the Chronoscope because it was love at first sight, not because of its Max Bill WIS credentials. But a *true* (or truer) Max Bill would be the 35mm handwind, or even the 38mm automatic, available at a far cheaper price than the Chronoscope. Those are stunning watches by any measure, and the only reason I don't have one myself is that my wife's called a moritorium on all watch purchases. And I don't fancy sleeping in the shower...

Buy yerself a Max Bill, either the Chronoscope, or (arguably still better value) the Max Bill Automatic. Or don't. But please don't buy the bloody Dugena, or the owners of *real* Max Bills will point and laugh at you; small children will throw stones; and women cut you at parties. The shame...

Ric


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

stanislav said:


> i have the white manual 34 mm Max, love the ss mirror hands, the dial, the numbers,the acrylic, the crown, the winding
> can't take it off, orion 33, rolex explorer 36 mm, grand seiko 9F can't take their turn yet
> i have it on a brown shell cordovan


Post the Orion to me then, best not to waste it ;-)


----------



## Silvan (Nov 26, 2013)

Great watches in my opinion.
Specially the Bauhaus watches


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

+1 on the DUGENA DESSAU.

I got one, because I didn't/don't want mechanical chronos anymore.
Frankly I am delighted with it.

Pardon my laziness: gonna post a stolen pic for now.










WimA said:


> If you are ok with quartz you can get the dugena dessau chrono at about 1/10th the price! Main difference (IMHO) is the longer lugs on the dugena.
> 
> Also note that dugena is not producing a 'rip off' of the junghans design. They have actually been producing this style of watch (bauhaus inspired) as long as junghans has...
> 
> Sadly, I don't own nor have handled either watch. If you decide to get one, post a review!


----------



## Silvan (Nov 26, 2013)

It's a nice looking watch, but not Made in Germany.
Dugena is only doing their mechanical premium series in Germany. 

The quartz series is only written: Germany seit 1917


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

Someone should manufacture a Junghans Max Bill Automatic homage


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

the_chang said:


> Someone should manufacture a Junghans Max Bill Automatic homage


Everybody should go for the original........


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Everybody should go for the original........


I first saw these at berlin airport duty free, seemed quite cheap at around €200, but maybe that was a quartz version.

The Junghans Max Bill Automatic would definitely be a watch i'd want in the future but at the moment am into watches costing £50.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Everybody should go for the original........


+1


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Everybody should go for the original........


Exactly.

Ric


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

|>|> ;-)


----------

